# Dan Anderson on GPS tech, auto-steer, and auto switches



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Dan Anderson tells it like it is in the new tech era......very, very, costly.....and ongoing. This is a must read for GPS tech users and future users.

Regards, Mike

In The Shop: You're Never Done Paying For Technology | Farm Journal Magazine


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yup, bought my auto steer this year, by next spring I'll have my sprayer set up with at least 7 sections, 6 for spraying and one separate one on one wing or the other for hosing fence rows with burndown. Won't cost me much though, $750 for the unlock fee on the trimble, then the guy that handles all that at our dealer is going to help me set the sprayer up as a learning experience as they have yet to retrofit an older piece of equipment to fully automatic gps controls. They maintain all the newer stuff they sell, but no retrofits as of yet.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Mike, Could not get that to come up. Is there any place that you can go to learn about what is available as far as gps and autosteer. I guess I need one for dummies! I see them for sale on agtalk in the classifieds and read about the different components but it does not make sense to me. I would like gps on my sprayer tractor , planter and combine. Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NDVA Mike, I believe Agnews has deleted that Dan Anderson post....dont see any anderson posts over 30 days old. Dan spoke to the fact that all this tech is nice but very costly as they constantly get you with maintainance and expensive updates....but I think it would definitely be worth it on your sprayer, fertilize spreading tractor, and combine. I am sure there will be another article on gps/autosteer soon...I will keep an eye peeled.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

OK, Thanks


----------

